

Ask HN: Review my startup, Now Planner - tolarewaju3

Video Link Here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thenowplanner.com<p>Often times the worst part of doing anything is getting started. And, it’s made worse if you don’t know where to begin. NOW is a planner that helps you get started on anything by having you share what you know and get advice on what you don’t.<p>I think everyone is an expert at something. Maybe giving advice gives us a boost to move forward ourselves. I’d love to hear feedback.
======
thevoid1900
I am not sure you are solving a real problem. I don't 100% understand the
point of interests in your app, but as far as tracking tasks and connecting
with friends/family who want to accomplish goals I don't see why I wouldn't
just use Google Calendar or notes on my iPhone along side with just texting or
calling them. As for the video, it does showcase the product fairly well and
the landing page seems great for trigger signups.

~~~
tolarewaju3
I probably wasn't as clear as I thought. The problem I'm trying to solve is
this: we often put of tasks because we don't know where to begin. But someone
has likely figured it out already.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
thevoid1900
Absolutely, best of luck to you!

